# ROME,GA-FEMALE BABY-9D77-DIES WEDNESDAY



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

9d77 

German Shepherd Dog
Medium Baby Female Dog 

I'm @ Animal Control, NOT @ the HUMANE SOCIETY! Come get me-FAST! I'm featured as a courtesy to Floyd County's Animal shelter, 431 Mathis Rd., in Rome. Please come adopt me from 10:00- 6:00pm daily *EXCEPT WEDNESDAYS*- Wednesdays are CLOSED. Adoptions are every SATURDAY + SUNDAY from 1:00-5:00. CALL 706.236.4545. PLEASE READ THIS IMPORTANT MESSAGE: If you are interested in me, please don't delay. Every minute counts. Rescue Groups: Please see the NEW policy FOR RESCUES @ http://www.floydcountyga.org/animalcontrol. Our rural shelter is humane, but unfortunately must make room constantly for too many incoming pets. We have vast numbers of new pets surrendered daily- 





















WAS ALREADY HELD OVER ONCE...WILL DIE WEDNESDAY. PULL HELP AVAILABLE.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG that face! We need to help this sweet baby.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Very sad little girl..can anyone help her? Animal control closed today but messages can be left on voicemail. Open tomorrow...Closed Wed. for kill day.

Volunteer reports she is approx. 3 months old.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Be sure to have your paperwork in order/or ready to go:

Procedures for Rescue Groups

http://www.floydcountyga.org/Animal%20Control/RescueGroups.htm
Phone: 706-236-4545 or 706-236-4537
Fax: 706-233-0032 


CALL 706.236.4545 first thing tomorrow morning (open at 10AM) if you think you can help this girl.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

This pup must be rescued/adopted by closing tomorrow, or it will be too late.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This is the shelter that was found last summer just throwing live dogs in the dumpster.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

bump!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kathybThis is the shelter that was found last summer just throwing live dogs in the dumpster.


Oh wonderful!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

She only has till the end of today, is there anyone that can help her?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

bumping this little girl back to the top


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I can also help with boarding to get this girl out!!!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump for this little girl


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

someone please help.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Has anyone called the shelter this morning and checked on her?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Please someone check on her.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I called - she has been adopted.


----------



## Dakotamoon (Mar 1, 2007)

So happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

